# The official 'YSL out in the wild' thread.



## chinsumo

Living in the DC metropolitan area, I'm starting to realize the frequency in which I see YSL bags around town. Being carried by chic women of all shapes, sizes and ages. 

Yesterday while wandering the streets of Georgetown--actually, my friend and I were going to 'Baked and Wired' to get cupcakes--I saw a very chic woman carrying a black patent majorelle tote. The cupcakes were delicious, but the bag sightings were even tastier. 

Also, I saw a crocodile birkin in Barneys. 

Now, everyone else post your bag sightings, and out-in-the-wild stories. Would be cool to get an idea about the kind of woman, or man that carries YSL. 







It also makes me wonder, did I just see someone from tPF?

Also, I have other stories about YSL sightings that I'll post later.


----------



## Melissa Ann

I see a woman on my train every morning to NYC who carries my Majorelle, but in blue!  Most of the women carry the obligatory Coach and a longchamp fold out bag for their papers and such...ick.  One or two women have cool bags, but alot of coach signature, gucci signature, which bores me, (sorry if I offend anyone!)  I have a pretty varied collection, and I get alot of "great bag" comments in the morning.  If I see someone with something cool I usually stike up a conversation!

I don't see much of any interest.  But I'm pretty oblivious.  My friends chide me bc I pass movie stars and don't notice them...I just don't pay attention I guess!


----------



## chinsumo

Oh, I'm totally with you *Melissa*. I think the reason why my YSL bag sightings stick out so much is because I usually see them in a sea of Coach and longchamp. And, I don't think you've offended anyone, I don't think we YSL lovers are huge fans of signature bags. Ick indeed! Have you ever given, like a nod of recognition to that woman with the blue majorelle? I wonder if she visits here.


----------



## pikeeygrl

I saw a woman holging a violet Downtown at my local Ralphs supermarket in Carmel Valley, (San Diego) CA.


----------



## alouette

Oh I don't have any good stories but I must say that this is a great thread!  I look forward to hearing more yummy stories.

Thx *chinsumo*!!!


----------



## toosan

Well, I saw a really chich lady in malaysia carrying a YSL UPTOWN in White! Toting it around Pavilion KL. Me and my friends were gushing over her, really, she was wearing tribute pumps from YSL too. and it's really really really really rare to see anyone carry a YSL in malaysia cause majority of the people here isn't so fashion forward and they only go for labels like Louis Vuitton or Gucci or Burberry or Longchamp and coach. mainly because that screams labels and hey lookatmeimfreakinrich. but the ysl uptown sighting was one of my best. I was carrying a downtown that day and she saw the back and flashed back a smile at me, when i bumped into her again in Club Monaco lol.


----------



## Elementary

This should be sticky-ed! Bal has a thread like this, and they try to "spot" each other while out and about. It's alot of fun to read and post.


----------



## chinsumo

*toosan*, uptown sightings are probably rare everywhere. That's so cool that you saw a woman wearing one on her arm! I always try to give an acknowledging smile when I see someone else with a YSL bag.

*ambreit*, thanks for the suggestion, I'm sure as the thread grows, that might be taken into consideration. But not while it's still so young. haha. And, speaking of Balenciaga, on that same day I saw the Majorelle, I saw a group of three college aged girls with Balenciaga city bags. All with giant silver hardware! I was wondering if they had their own little club where you had to own a BBag to join!


----------



## Melissa Ann

I have not caught the blue majorelle wearer's eye yet!

There is a woman with fab bags, she and I struck up a conversation one day bc she was carrying the burberry warrior bag with the thousand metal studs on it (a weighs a ton!)

I'm glad you get it on the generic handbag world of  suburbia!  Yikes.  I'd rather carry a plastic bag from stopnshop than some of these bags...I also see a ton of LV neverfulls, and a few Chanel totes.  

PS, sometimes that "vintage" coach is just OLD!!  Sorry, know that was snarky, but I am so tired of seeing the worn out 1989 version of the flap bag!  LOL!


----------



## tweezer

I love this thread! I just bought my first YSL bag, the Downtown med. in black, and love the classic, chic look of YSL bags. I too hate the over-logo look of LV, Coach, even Chanel bags. I live in So. Ca. and think it looks so chic to see women and celebs carrying their YSL bags.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I think this thread is a fun idea.  I'd just suggest that we try to keep the tone positive and focus on enjoying the sights of YSL bags. I'd prefer that it not turn into a thread that dumps on other brands.


----------



## tweezer

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think this thread is a fun idea.  I'd just suggest that we try to keep the tone positive and focus on enjoying the sights of YSL bags. I'd prefer that it not turn into a thread that dumps on other brands.


I agree with you Cosmo, I did not mean to sound "snipy" about what other people carry, I too have the Guccis and LV's that I have loved,and will always keep, I guess I just got excited with my new YSL purchase, early Christmas gift to myself.


----------



## Melissa Ann

Yes, you are both right...I will say that Coach has done a great job with color in the last few years, and I do see many bags in the window of the store I really like, so I am not a Coach hater or anything.  And tweezer, like you I also have a "logo" fendi tote, and an LV logo overnighter, both of which I love!!!    (I also like the LV neverfulls I see around lately...and the chanels, forgetaboutit!!!  I don't buy them bc they are so expensive and I change my mind too quickly!!  HAHA.)

Cosmo is right, we'll stay positive

So my first experience in the wild with YSL was my friend Eliza had a mombassa with the horn handle several years ago when they first came out.  I had a $500 limit per bag then, so I remember LOVING IT but being disappointed at how expensive it was...my how times have changed.

I should see if she still has the bag!!  Maybe she's tired of it by now!!!!


----------



## C_24

Do like the thread, we have something similar over at the Bottega forum.

Anyways, I was thinking about the exact same thing since I had to start my civil service (in Germany, it's obligatory for every guy and it has to be done for nine months) and I realized that I was stuck in a hospital without anyone with a decent sense of fashion around for the next couple of months. Just when this hit me, I saw a blond lady with a Yris (rare!) at a train stop and at the next one there was an Asian lady carrying a gorgeous broken in black OS Muse. Was that a sign or was that just fate offending me a bit more?


----------



## chinsumo

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think this thread is a fun idea.  I'd just suggest that we try to keep the tone positive and focus on enjoying the sights of YSL bags. I'd prefer that it not turn into a thread that dumps on other brands.



Agreed. I'm sorry that it seemed as though it was heading that way.

Second story about a YSL sighting in the wild: 

I was shopping at bloomingdales a few months ago in the Friendship Heights area of DC. I was walking towards the mens shoes department and was greeted by a young woman wearing a white dress, arm and arm with her boyfriend, holding a medium patent red downtown. I was carrying my black deerskin, and we both gave each other knowing glances and smiles. I think she's a member of tPF, but I think she frequents the Chanel subforum most.

Also, when I was at saks a few weeks ago, buying some Dries Van Noten shirts, haha, I saw a woman carrying a large white downtown. She was wearing a green shirt and jeans, and looked pretty casual, the bag was the perfect sort of statement piece.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*Chinsumo*, no problem, I know that wasn't your intent. Just wanted to nip it in the bud.

Anyway, I almost NEVER see YSL bags in D.C., though I live on the Hill and don't get to Georgetown/NW as much as you do...


----------



## nycmom

thanks cosmo!


----------



## chinsumo

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Chinsumo*, no problem, I know that wasn't your intent. Just wanted to nip it in the bud.
> 
> Anyway, I almost NEVER see YSL bags in D.C., though I live on the Hill and don't get to Georgetown/NW as much as you do...



Understood. Also, what would we do if we ever ran into each other in public, somewhere in DC? Smile knowingly at each other and move on, or strike up conversation? Either scenario intrigues me. haha. Or, we could just hit up the nearest bar and get ourselves cosmopolitans.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

chinsumo said:


> Understood. Also, what would we do if we ever ran into each other in public, somewhere in DC? Smile knowingly at each other and move on, or strike up conversation? Either scenario intrigues me. haha. Or, we could just hit up the nearest bar and get ourselves cosmopolitans.


 
Hah! Well, you know what bags I own, but I know both what bags you own and what you look like from your tPF piccies, so I'd have the upper hand.  Either way, I think we'd go drink ourselves silly.


----------



## shazam

I'm in Capitol Hill, too, and I agree with *Cosmopolitan* that you don't see YSL around here but I have seen various bags in Dupont Circle and Georgetown, mostly Muses. In fact, I specifically remember one night we were going to dinner at Lauriol Plaza and while we were having pre-dinner drinks I spotted three Muses just in the bar area. I believe I had my Catwalk that night, so there were at least four YSLs in that one location.

I've seen Muses elsewhere, too, and I know I've seen a paint gesso Raspail and a black Downtown. I always expect to see some YSL while I'm bopping around Friendship Heights, as *chinsumo* has, but nothing yet!


----------



## yslalice

*Here are mine from a thread I tried to start a year ago, haha. Keep them coming, ladies and gents!*

**********

*YSL sighting yesterday....was this YOU???* 
*I thought this would be a fun thread for everyone....here are some recent ones of mine...*

*When:* Sunday, July 29th around 11 AM
*Where:* Dublin, Ireland on Grafton St near Brown Thomas
*Who:* Mother/Daughter out shopping 
*What:* Mom carrying a lovely white leather Muse (daughter w/ cute Gucci)
*Me:* Also walking around Grafton St with a large black pleated leather Fendi

*When:* Monday, July 30th, afternoon
*Where:* Dublin, Ireland on Dame Street
*Who:* smartly dressed older blonde woman in cream outfit
*What:* carrying a black patent downtown (working it!)
*Me:* Also walking around Dame St with a large black pleated leather Fendi


----------



## benr

OK Cosmopolitan and Chinsumo, you are both making me want to come visit you in DC to go have drinks and do some bag scouting!!!  I'm American, but living overseas and would love to have fun "YSL toting" friends to come see in DC.  I miss so many of my favorite American places.  DC is right up there near the top.  Love your city!


----------



## Melissa Ann

I saw a petite woman with long curly brown hair carrying a medium black leather muse (it looked black in the dim light) outside of Grand Central Terminal tonight...She had some sort of tassel hooked on it.


----------



## chinsumo

*Cosmo*, you would indeed have the upper hand. I just hope you don't spot me and RUN. hahaha. And, getting drinks sounds prrrfect to me.

*Shazam*, I love Lauriol Plaza, I used to go there all the time. I remember when I was at GW, I went there for Cinqo De Mayo last year, and this crazy drunk lady pushed me out of the way near the entrance, and then fell head first into the glass door. It was only 6:30, why was she drunk already? 

*benr,* feel free to join us anytime!!


----------



## chinsumo

This was not in 'the wild' per se, but I just watched that new show Stylista, and Ann Slowey had a volcano leather besace in bronze. She was also wearing a YSL star necklace. Fabulous.


----------



## betty'sgirl

i have spotted several women with the downtown. love it


----------



## toosan

yesterday I was at a fashion event, and with all those beautifl MJ bags, fendis, bottegas making me drool, I saw an ostrich skin rive gauche swoon passed me, I think our local Malaysia celebrity was carrying it, it was really really fabulous. I think it was beigi? I tried to get a picture of it, but it wasn't clear cause she kept sawing the bag, i'll try upload them soon!


----------



## Melissa Ann

I WISH I'd seen that RG Toosan!!!!!!


----------



## toosan

it was beautiful melissa Ann, I'll get the pics from my friend's cam!

and some typos mistakes I made > beigi > *BEIGE. *sawing >*SWAYING*


----------



## bubbleloba

Looks like I have a bus twin.  

There's a woman that takes the same bus as me every morning (she gets on a few stops after mine) and we have identical medium black downtowns.


----------



## persian11

If you meet in DC let me know.  I can get there(we are airline people) and I really like cocktails!


----------



## lil_witch

toosan said:


> Well, I saw a really chich lady in malaysia carrying a YSL UPTOWN in White! Toting it around Pavilion KL. Me and my friends were gushing over her, really, she was wearing tribute pumps from YSL too. and it's really really really really rare to see anyone carry a YSL in malaysia cause majority of the people here isn't so fashion forward and they only go for labels like Louis Vuitton or Gucci or Burberry or Longchamp and coach. mainly because that screams labels and hey lookatmeimfreakinrich. but the ysl uptown sighting was one of my best. I was carrying a downtown that day and she saw the back and flashed back a smile at me, when i bumped into her again in Club Monaco lol.



I am going to KL soon, and as far as I know there is no YSL boutique there. Is there a shop where they retail YSL bags? 

Thanks.


----------



## toosan

*lil_witch* there is a YSL boutique in Pavilion KL which has just opened, It's not directly under the Gucci group, but is franchised by the Melium group in Malaysia. The prices are a lil higher, but they do stock up some rare YSL bags. You can look for Terena or Tam, they are really helpful and nice people. Just some extra info for you, Pavilion KL has lotsa designer labels from Gucci to Prada, Burberry, hermes, Versace, Diane Von Furtensburg, and more, and you can pop by Starhill gallery right opposite this mall for more labels like Lanvin, Givenchy, etc etc. have fun!


----------



## ysl1983

omgosh I can't believe at least 4 of us here are from the DC area!  I've never seen anyone carrying a YSL around here before.....well, once actually, I saw someone with the red patent downtown at Houston's in Bethesda and I basically kept staring at her (actually her ysl =) throughout dinner.

I'm on the other side of the beltway btw, (in VA) but only 5 min from dc.  However, I don't usually carry my YSL when I'm going downtown because I usually only go for clubs or restaurants and I feel like I'm gonna end up ruining my bags in those situations =)

Well, maybe we'll run into each other at Tyson's Galleria or Saks Jandel looking for our next YSLs??


----------



## Melissa Ann

I saw an oversize taupe Muse on a young tall woman in the deli in my building by grand central today!


----------



## SuLi

I'll occasionally see a Downtown at the Whole Foods near work (on P Street in DC).  Other than that, I rarely see YSL here, even though I know a few of us are on this forum.  I think I saw a Muse once, walking down 17th, but because I was far away, I couldn't tell if it was real or not.

On Monday, I did see a woman with a gold-toned/metallic large Capri tote at the J.Crew in Pentagon City.  I wanted to ask her whether she liked the tote because I seriously contemplated getting on earlier this summer.


----------



## SuLi

Another sighting....

Saturday, November 8th at Neiman Marcus Tyson's Galleria -- I saw a woman with the croc-embossed grey Downtown tote with her little doggie in it!  It was cute, but I don't think I would ever carry a small pet in my YSL.


----------



## chinsumo

SuLi said:


> Another sighting....
> 
> Saturday, November 8th at Neiman Marcus Tyson's Galleria -- I saw a woman with the croc-embossed grey Downtown tote with her little doggie in it!  It was cute, but I don't think I would ever carry a small pet in my YSL.



Awesome sighting. Although, I agree, that mutt can stay attached to it's leash, on the ground!

And, I'm with the posters above, I can't believe so many of us are in DC/Metro area. Why haven't I spotted any of you gals out and about?!


----------



## Melissa Ann

Yesterday at Woodbury outletst a woman with a tan or grey downtown!

Also, I saw a fur downtown at YSL...wait, maybe it was just the dog lady again??

It looked silly but felt divine!


----------



## Melissa Ann

Saw the lady that works down the hall from me with a Grey RG (like the one Frankie unfortunately got!  This one was in much better shape!)


----------



## chinsumo

You're having quite the luck spotting YSL's in the wild Melissa! I haven't seen any around town as of late, but perhaps I will this weekend when I'm out shopping and stuff.


----------



## SuLi

I've been using my Downtown non-stop for the last two weeks.  I work in the Dupont Circle area, you know, in case anyone wants to spot me


----------



## chinsumo

*Suli*, I will DEFINITELY be keeping my eye out for you in Dupont next time I'm down there. Which will probably be this weekend!


----------



## toosan

what happened to this thread~?

anyway attended a party and spot a raspail tote, a Y-mail tote and clutch!

just got back from the YSL store opening and party, sadly, not many brought their ysl bags out, i saw more birkins honestly.


----------



## LeeMiller

So many DC ladies!  I'm another one, LOL, but I only have a YSL wallet right now so I guess I won't make this thread until my bags on order get into my hot little hands.  We should really have a DC meetup, no?


----------



## persian11

I saw a med. black Muse getting off of a flight from NYC at the Milwaukee airport on Wednesday.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I saw an OS Black Patent muse the other day...in the animal ER!

She saw me eying her, I know she did.


----------



## yslalice

pretty olive muse on madison ave on saturday


----------



## chinsumo

Whoa whoa whoa! This weekend was a YSL out in the wild extravaganza!!!

First YSL sighting was at the Ralph Lauren store in friendship heights. Saw a woman with a black large muse, really beautiful, worn in leather. She had her child in a stroller and her husband was trying on jackets. I was trying to lock eyes with her to see if we might have known each other from tPF, but alas, it didn't happen.

Second sighting was at Urban Outfitters on M street. Saw a young woman with that small patent croc embossed flap chain bag with the toggle closure. Looked really great on her!!! (It looked really great on you if you're out there!!!)

Third sighting was walking along M street, saw a young, fabulous African American woman with a large crackled gold muse. It looked really striking against her all black outfit! What a Y-world we live in!!!!


----------



## persian11

Today I saw a person with a black patent med. downtown checking in for a flight out of Milwaukee.  The owner said that she has carried it all over Europe.  It looked brand new!!!


----------



## chinsumo

Two weeks ago I sat across from a girl on the metro who had a medium pebble patent muse in a beige color. She got off at the American University stop. I was carrying my besace.


----------



## SuLi

*Chinsumo* -- I swear, one of these days, we will spot each other!

About two weeks ago, I had a job interview. The other candidate was there as well (kind of awkward), and she had with her a dark chocolate Downtown.


----------



## chinsumo

SuLi said:


> *Chinsumo* -- I swear, one of these days, we will spot each other!
> 
> About two weeks ago, I had a job interview. The other candidate was there as well (kind of awkward), and she had with her a dark chocolate Downtown.



We will! I'm telling you *Suli*, every time I see a woman in DC with a YSL I think "*Cosmo, Shazam, SULI*!?"

My suspicions have yet to be confirmed.


----------



## pikeeygrl

Saw a woman at Naked Cafe in Solana Beach, CA with a small black patent Downtown


----------



## nycmom

today walking east on prince street in soho, carrying a medium brown or black muse, stopped in front of olives i think to find and answer the phone (in case you're reading this i walked by with a chocolate medium downtown and smiled)!


----------



## shazam

I saw a black/anthracite large Double Bag while in BCBG today at Pentagon City. She had the anthracite side out and it looked fabulous. I had my eggplant Besace and was blatantly eyeing her bag, but she was too engrossed in her shopping to make eye contact.


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!

I saw a Capri flap hobo in black on a tall Asian woman in Cusp on Friday, probably around 8:30ish?  I was making a purchase and noticed the bag.  I had my chocolate large Tribute bag.


----------



## babybel

Saw a petite asian lady with a black oversize muse in HK intl airport.  Think she might have seen me eyeballing my "dream bag" .  I was carrying me cognac baby spy.


----------



## ysl1983

shazam said:


> I saw a black/anthracite large Double Bag while in BCBG today at Pentagon City. She had the anthracite side out and it looked fabulous. I had my eggplant Besace and was blatantly eyeing her bag, but she was too engrossed in her shopping to make eye contact.



Pentagon City is my metro stop!  I wonder if we'll run into each other one of these days....


----------



## chica1

Wow!  I live in the area also and I haven't seen any YSLs!  I typically see a bunch of fake coachs and LVs.


----------



## yslalice

black patent downtown (smaller) at northpark mall, dallas


----------



## SuLi

ysl1983 said:


> Pentagon City is my metro stop!  I wonder if we'll run into each other one of these days....



That's my stop too!  I usually run through the mall really quickly while waiting for the shuttle to my apartment!


----------



## SuLi

Bumping this thread with an update....

I walked to Georgetown after work today, and saw someone with a gorgeous OS Muse in black at the Anthro store.  I'm too shy to ask if someone is from tPF, but whoever that was, wore the Muse extremely well.  I had my Balenciaga Cafe GSH Day with me today.

Also, two weekends ago (the day before our "snowstorm"), I met my friend for brunch at Clyde's in Chevy Chase.  I saw an elegant older woman with a small pebbled leather Easy.  I was not expecting to see someone with it, and she looked really lovely.


----------



## elainerkitty

I was taking pics outside the fashion shows in Paris and I saw loads of Muse and Downtown bags.  I think many fashion journalists and people in the industry use them for their style and their convenience.  I also saw some tribute boots as well.  I have some pics at my site www.eyespy-paris.blogspot.com.  Of course everything was in black.


----------



## yslalice

pretty berry patent medium tribute at the fader/levi's tent at sxsw


----------



## SuLi

Gold-colored Besace spotted this afternoon in Foggy Bottom by the Marvin Center in DC on a very stylish student (I'm assuming it was a student).


----------



## karenbabi

hope it is okay to bump this thread? 

When: Tuesday 8/24, 11am
Where: NYC, on the R subway train heading downtown
Who: Blonde lady getting off at 23rd St Station
What: black patent Muse

When: Tuesday 8/24, Noon time
Where: NYC, Uniqlo store in Soho
Who: Brunette lady wearing a raincoat paying at the register
What: black large leather Downtown tote


----------



## loves

i love those tribute boots!


----------



## poleneceline

Outside of luxury stores, what bags have you seen out in the wild? I saw a very nice Sac De Jour in black at Costco. It looked brand new.


----------



## Sibelle

I saw the black small Loulou a few times in the city and also the Lou camera bag in red.


----------



## Tina1010

I've seen the WOC, sunset, camera bag and loulou many times.  Camera bag most often.


----------

